# VW technician wanted south Brisbane



## pete24inoz (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi there all, if there is anyone out there looking for a job at a dealership as a tech give us a bell for more info, VW experience good but give us a call anyway if you have dealership time served, there's a job coming up south Brisbane. Pete


----------



## Phil Beatham (Sep 19, 2007)

*vw technician*

Hi,my name is Phil Beatham and i live in Dunstable England. I am a licenced Touareg / Phaeton tech and looking for a job in the Brisbane area. It would be helpfull if you could send me details about the job on offer. Many thanks Phil


----------



## pete24inoz (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi there phil, will you send me your email address and I will send you some details, We would love to have you as part of our team, cheers, Pete I am a VW master tech so I have proberly seen you at milton kynes over the years! (i would send you mine but forum wont let me!)


----------



## pete24inoz (Jul 28, 2007)

just noticed you cant either as we are both new members, use my yahoo symbol on the left of the thread mate and I will be in touch ASAP. Pete


----------



## Phil Beatham (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Pete,

Just testing to see if you get this message. Can't seem to understand how to use the Forum for replying.

Rgds

Phil


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Phil Beatham said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> Just testing to see if you get this message. Can't seem to understand how to use the Forum for replying.
> 
> ...


Hi Phil

I can see the reply alright so I would assume Pete can too.

Did you manage to use the Private Messaging facility that Bob mentioned above?

Rach


----------



## Phil Beatham (Sep 19, 2007)

I sent him an e-mail via Yahoo. I hope that's what I was meant to do. Was that right? Not very computer literate, not sure how to use the 'thread'. I imagine he will get that.

Thanx for your help.

Rgds

Phil


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Phil Beatham said:


> I sent him an e-mail via Yahoo. I hope that's what I was meant to do. Was that right? Not very computer literate, not sure how to use the 'thread'. I imagine he will get that.
> 
> Thanx for your help.
> 
> ...


Yes that should work. Failing that if you click on his username (the one at the top of his posts in Bold Black text) it gives you the option to email him there. Some members have allowed private messages to be sent through that system too (I've noticed that yourself and Pete havent) - this means that the user gets an email from Expat Forum informing them that there is a message for them in the Expat Forum account. They then have to log into their account to read the message. If you click on my username you'll be able to see what I mean. Your preferences to accept/not accept private messages can be changed through your profile (user CP link at top right of the page).

Good luck

Rach


----------



## pete24inoz (Jul 28, 2007)

Phil Beatham said:


> I sent him an e-mail via Yahoo. I hope that's what I was meant to do. Was that right? Not very computer literate, not sure how to use the 'thread'. I imagine he will get that.
> 
> Thanx for your help.
> 
> ...


Hi Phil, I have your email and have replyed to you, please now just contact me via my email and I will give you all the support I can to get you over to Brisbane! Cheers, Pete


----------



## pete24inoz (Jul 28, 2007)

Phil, I have sent you an email last week, did you recieve it??? Pete


----------



## pete24inoz (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for the other emails Phil, If there is anyone else that would like to join our VW team please contact me for more details about the job position, Cheers, Pete


----------



## tamba (May 20, 2008)

*Motor mechanic*

Hi, 
i just read this thread
My fiances is a mechanic, he works for coates (australian company,) here in scotland. But he would like to go back to working with cars, he worked in a gargage for 10 years, prior to coates.
What are the details about the job. I would love to live in australia


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Tamba, 

Just want to point out that the post was in October 2007 so that was a while ago....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## pete24inoz (Jul 28, 2007)

tamba said:


> Hi,
> i just read this thread
> My fiances is a mechanic, he works for coates (australian company,) here in scotland. But he would like to go back to working with cars, he worked in a gargage for 10 years, prior to coates.
> What are the details about the job. I would love to live in australia


Hi there, we are always on the look out for technicians, send me his CV (resume) and I will have a look and pass it onto my boss if ness, Have you started looking into the visa process yet? Selling your home etc? Contact me with your resume on [email protected] cheers, Pete


----------



## Ancilla (Oct 19, 2008)

pete24inoz said:


> Hi there all, if there is anyone out there looking for a job at a dealership as a tech give us a bell for more info, VW experience good but give us a call anyway if you have dealership time served, there's a job coming up south Brisbane. Pete


Hi Pete,

My brother in law is a DP for an Audi dealership in Gauteng - would VW consider his application from RSA?

Regards,

Cilla.


----------



## pete24inoz (Jul 28, 2007)

Ancilla said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> My brother in law is a DP for an Audi dealership in Gauteng - would VW consider his application from RSA?
> 
> ...


Hi there Cilla, sorry but what do you class as a DP, Dealer principal is the only thing that comes to my mind? Cheers, Pete


----------



## oz newbie (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi Pete

My husband is a qualified Techician, and currently works for VW (inchape plc) in England, we are just at the start of the visa process, and dont really know the best location to move to - wherever he finds a mechanic job will decide where we settle, we currently rent in the UK so have no house to sell, so as soon as the visa is granted (which our agent feels confident about so fingers crossed!!), the sooner we can move over to Oz 

is it ok if i send you his resume via the email you listed above?

Many thanks


----------



## pete24inoz (Jul 28, 2007)

oz newbie said:


> Hi Pete
> 
> My husband is a qualified Techician, and currently works for VW (inchape plc) in England, we are just at the start of the visa process, and dont really know the best location to move to - wherever he finds a mechanic job will decide where we settle, we currently rent in the UK so have no house to sell, so as soon as the visa is granted (which our agent feels confident about so fingers crossed!!), the sooner we can move over to Oz
> 
> ...


Hi there, just a quick note as we are in the middle of moving house at the moment!! 2nd home in Aus in less than 2 years! Yes please contact me on [email protected] or [email protected] but the home one will be better as we are still off work finishing our home move. I would be glad to see his CV and will be in touch with you, I can help you with all the info you need as we went through the same stuff. We are always on the look out for genuine VW technicians, Hope to here from you soon, Pete.


----------



## oz newbie (Oct 19, 2008)

hi pete 

thanks for your reply, i will forward you his resume to your home email once he has finalised it which shouldnt take him too long, he worked for Honda for 9 yrs before moving to vw where he has been for the last 4 years.

Good luck with the move


----------

